# Mark of Chaos



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

In the large voidness of space appeared a small chaos battle barge. The ship enjoy slowly came to life as it hid behind an uninhabited moon. It had about only 50 chaos space marines yet it had a large number of cultist and several traitor guards. Even worst was it had even a few Orkz and even a Dark Eldar aboard. Nearby this damned ship was an Imperial world. It held five important locations. If any of them were destroyed it would deliver a crippling blow to the Imperial Defense. 

There was the spaceport which was probably the most heavily guarded due to all the nearby ships. Destroying the spaceport would cause confusion among the Imperium and make it easier for the forces of chaos to strike. Then there was the planetary defense cannon. Able to shoot down large ships and even fire down on the ground killing anything it hit. Capturing and holding this weapon would be nearly impossible due it large number of Tech Priest and Veteran Guardsmen who protected it. Even some space marines and sisters were stationed to protect it. But destroying it would be much easier and would be a crippling blow to the Imperial defenses.

Then there was the Imperial Guard Command Base. Which has a vast amount of guardsmen and high ranking officers ready for battle at a moment notice. Yet there weakness was there moral. A large number of these guardsmen were former prisoners. To make matters even worst they were also usually neglected by the rest of the planet due to the Space Marines and Sisters of Battle who were also stationed on the planet. Destroying this base would cause the number of chaos followers to rise and would also deliver a crippling blow to the guardsmen on this planet.

The Sister of Battle also had there own base. Not as large as the guardsmen base but still pretty large. This base was also similar to the guards. It had large numbers and high ranking sisters. Yet there weakness was there own zeal. Any attack of a nearby city would cause a large number of sisters to leave the base to put the attack down. This would give attackers a window of opportunity to attack. Destroying this base would cause everyone but the space marines moral to drop.

Last base was the space marine training center. Full of scouts and veterans who were constantly training to become full fledge space marines. Although have the smallest numbers they could still fight off entire armies. It would take a well planned assault to defeat the space marines. Yet it would be possible to convince the marine’s new recruits to join chaos. This would greatly increase the power of chaos fighting ability.

The war master look down to the planet in his battle barge thinking where to strike first. There were twos gap in the Imperial defense and right now he could launch two attacks. One of the space marines training center and the other on the sister of battle base or the war master could combine his troops into one powerfully attack.

((OOC: Everyone else you can start off in your own quarters or you can go see the war master to see what is going to happen next.))


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek walked onto the observation deck, standing just behind the warmaster. Azaulathis, his ancient demon weapon, shivered in it's scabbard, eager to be unleashed and fed. Zek stroked the weapon's hilt, soothing the demon trapped inside.

"My _lord_." said Zek, placing emphasis on the upstart's new title. The former Thousand Son had little time for the newer Hosts, preferring to fight alongside his brothers from the most honored of Magnus's host. 

"The sensorium slaves inform me the planet is in range. Landing craft are being assembled. _They_ await your orders."


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Approaching the command center, Reinal removes his helmet as the door's open before him. Saluting, he approached the Warmaster and the elder sorcerer. "Sirs, I have been examining the major objectives on this planet. It seems that the best way to assault the Adepta base will be to draw them out by playing to their overzealous nature. I recommend that the nearest cities power generators be attacked before the assault on the base. This will cause confusion and discord among the civilians drawing their law enforcement and the Adepta into the streets to quell the riots. Under this cover a force may be deep struck into the base to clear out the remaining defenders allowing it to reinforcements to be brought in to occupy it."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer shifted in the dark of the bridge watching the marines below him. As of now he was on the cieling using his power claws to hold tightly to the metal. He recognized the sorceror but couldnt put a finger on who he was, but knew that he had most likely been around since before the heresy and as for the other whelp he wished he could kill him right now but he needed more information first. He lightly dropped from the ceiling and landed behind the three of them. He lightly bowed before the warmaster, "Warmaster, I ask for you to employ me to scout out the Imperial defences." He nodded at the sorceror and sent a message with his mind knowing the sorceror would hear it, _well met brother, we must talk._


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek raised his chin imperceptibly, suddenly aware of the Raptor's touch.

"I take my leave, _lordship._" he said, turning from the rapidly growing view of the planet and walking toward the door. As he passed the marine who had used the mind-speech he replied.

_Indeed? Then we shall talk._


----------



## crack3rjack3d (Mar 11, 2008)

*Meanwhile @ the Librarium...*

"Honoured Librarian, the Liber Mortis is quite clear in these matters, despite your feelings this is quite unavoidable..."

Brother Captain Otto knew when Master Librarian von Krowley would allow such discussions, but von Krowley dreaded what would come next, more than any other thing in all of the blessed emperors creation...

"I will have another 72 hours for the astropathic choir to verifiy your suspicions Brother-Captain, I have faith the _Bundeskreig_ will make an unfashionably late arrival."

Standing near the chapter's Librarium on this world staring at the calm night sky, he recounted the roll of battle, the Chapter had 4 companies tied up in the expedition that what about to be declaired officially warp-lost. Although he held a third of the chapter under his command on their refitting and training cycle, the 1st company, along with a disturbingly big chunck of the chapters resources had just gone awol.

If luck held out he might be able to go find a horde of problems to fend off for the glorious death he prays for every morning, if not, he would have much worse problems to deal with than simply waiting....


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Hrex Tzarls was so busy studying star charts that he didn't even notice the Warmaster enter. After a few moments he accidentally detected his mind and shot to his feet in a flash, giving a smart salute and a cheery smile. Even his dark, spiky hair seemed to stand up more as if by magic.
"Forgive me my Lord I wasn't aware of your presence. I have been busy organising the threats of the planet into a rough guide of what I estimate to be the most dangerous. Foremost among them is the Planetary Defence Cannon. It is far too well defended to capture though we could destroy if we use a sneak attack and spread our forces wide." Tzarls passed the Warmaster a data slate containing the information he collected before giving another smart salute. "I have a good feeling about this mission. . ."


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

REethalor watched the planet through a window on the command deck. He listend to Zek and nodded that he had heard him, when Zek had left he started to think about witch target to strike att first. Reainals idea wa sa good one, but he did not decide yet.
When walked to Hrex Tzarl he noticed that Hrex was very busy studying star charts that Rethalor could alost enter unoticed. When Trex had noticed him he listned what Trex said and took the data slate.
''I think your idea could work, Trex. But we need some one to scout before we attack''
He then left Trex and started to look for Lucifer, remembering he had said something about scouting imperial lines.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Mordeth Kriss opened his eyes. The soothing sound of the engine filled his ears, and the smooth vibrations made him want to close his eyes and fall back in slumber.
But he knew that would never do. Not if he ever wanted to taste the sweet revenge he would claim from those that slighted him.

With a groan, he rose from his bed, and told his retainer, a tall Dark Eldar like himself, named Hauclir, a former low-born now pledged to Mordeth's service, to help him on with his armour. This done, he and Hauclir left the cabin they shared, and made their way to the bridge.
At the bridge, he spotted the warmaster stand with a few other people, some he recognised, some he didn't. Not that it mattered. Those of consequence he would get to know soon enough.
He silently made his way towards them, and after greeting the warmaster, simply stood there silently, with his retainer behind him, looking for possible threats to his life.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Lying in his bunk snoring, Da Git was startled awake by the sound of footsteps outside his door. Letting off a round from his gun, he shot upright.
"Woodere, woodere?" he bellowed.
Staring around wildly for a moment, he wondered how he had got there.
Oh yeah, the job. For dose spiky buggers. Oh well, might as well go back to sleep.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Hrex turned back to the maps and charts spread out on the table and started to quietly mutter to himself.
"After the Cannon the Space Marine complex is the next largest threat yet we may lack sufficient numbers to defeat them. Perhaps we could infiltrate their base and corrupt some of them and sabotage their weapons. Hmm wait no that would take too long they would probably notice our vessel by then. The Guardsmen base is a possibility, we could break off the loyalist Marines support and recruit soldiers while we're at it. Then again..." Hrex was already lost in his ramblings, with everything else passing him by. . .


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek turned his head as he left the observation deck. 

"I suggest we attack the Guardsmen's base first...it will swell our forces. Then the Sisters, for that will break the morale of the planet. Next the Marines, perhaps the youngest initiates will see our cause. Finally we must take the cannon."


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Rethalor started to walk back to the command group.
''I have made my decision. We are going to attack the guardsmen's base, and try to recruit more followers to chaos. And it is going to leave the imperial army much smaler.
but we need some on to scout first, any one have any suggestions on who to send''


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

"How about the raptor? He is fast, and should be able to escape quickly enough if he is seen," Mordeth said with a half-smile playing on his lips.
'And maybe he even manages to kill himself in the process,' he thought silently.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

"I would more than willing to lead the first wave. I recommend that I infiltrate the complex, perhaps with a few of the Dark Eldar, ones skilled in the silent kill, and place charges to destroy their communications and auspex suites. Then a force led by marines assault the base. At that point the infiltration force should detonate the charges and eliminate the command staff present. With their comms down and their leaders dead, the prisoner guardsmen will likely lay down arms."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer butted in immediately, he was not going to be upstaged by the foolish dark eldar, "Lord let me loose in the base. I could reak enough havoc and terror that the guardsmen will be begging for the mercy of the dark gods. The eldar don't have the skill, they are but murderors. I on the other hand have done this since before the Heresy, my skill is second to none." He looked at the Eldar daring him to say something.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

He could not believe his own ears. Here was a truly crazed being indeed. The raptor _wanted_ to die!
"If he so wishes the glory, I am in no position to stop him from taking it," Mordeth said, fighting hard to keep from grinning. "But I must admit that he, Reinal was it, has the better plan. Our numbers are simply not sufficient for an all-out attack so soon. It would only serve to bring us closer to the gods in a very bad way."
"On the other hand, I and my retainer are the only Eldars on the ship, unless you have hidden some in that big armour of yours." 
Now he was openly grinning in glee.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''Lucifer will go, and when you are there, try to kill their higest command. And take out their vox with some explosives. And no i don't have any dark eldars hiden in my armour.'' The last part he said while trying not to laugh inside his helmet.
''And when Lucifer is done killing the high command and taking out the vox, we vill strike. The guardsmen won't know what hit them. Do we have any other terminators them me?''


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek walked back onto the deck, having retrieved a fat book from his spartan quarters aboard the ship. The book was covered in dully glowing sigils and had a thin silver chain wrapped around it. 

"Lord, if I may. Terminators need not be the answer..." he said, looping the chain around his hand. The book snapped open obediantly, flipping to a page with dozens of pictures and blocks of text, all in different handwriting.

"If you capture nine of them alive, I can summon a Portal with them. Demons may answer the call."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Hrex's eyes shone as he saw the ancient tome Zek had in his possession.
"I thought it might be possible to exploit the unusual warp currents around this planet but I lacked the spell to do so. That book must be full of powerful magics. Please allow me to help you with this ritual, with both our sorcerous powers combined we could half the time it'd take, or maybe even prolong the Daemonic excursion." Hrex grinned happily and refrained from doing a little dance. He loved doing sacrifices and often called the victims 'donors'. . .


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek snapped the tome shut, hanging it from his belt loops. 

"Indeed it may be. The Book of Zek has taken me nearly ten eras to find and compile. It is doubtful there is another copy like it in existance."

He looked at the floor. "Only Ahriman has a more complete record of the sorceries involved. I would gladly accept your help in the matter."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: err my character isn't an Eldar mine is a Tzeentch Sorcerer/Tactician. . .))


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Reinal manged to refrain from beaming now that his plan was being discussed with such weight. Examining the map of the Guard base he indicated two areas on either side of the base.

"My lords," he said, "I would request your permission to accompany the Captain during the infiltration of the base. Even a warrior of his skill and experience can only be in one place at a time. With two of us in the base we would be able to sow that much more confusion among our enemies. What is more, the presence of two of us would allow for pressure to be maintained on both flanks during the assault. Indeed, the sight of marines silhouetted in fire on either side with their burning command center behind and a force of marines and daemons before them, coupled with the speed of the attack would be enough to cow even the most deluded of them."


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Stumbling out of his quarters, Da Git scratched himself, and wondered if there was going to be any fighting. Shouldering his gun, he stomped to wards the voices.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer bowed lightly, "I am ready to leave at once." As he finished he sent another message to the sorceror, _The Eldar must die, he must be watched for the plan he is carrying out will put us both in danger and our lives are more valuable than the most sacred blessing for we have walked this galaxy since the dawn of man. I would appreciate it if you came to speak with me before I leave the ship_.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: no, solitaire, I am the Dark Eldar, along with my retainer (my personal slave/minion/servant.)

This was not so good. Now that Reinla seemed to be going too, he was bound to lose some honour if he stayed behind. Damn the bloodcrazed marines.

"I am forced to agree with Reinal. Several infiltrators working in their own areas are more likely to success in spreading havoc. I myself am not without skill in this matter, and with my teleporter I am less likely to be discovered or trapped, so I humbly volunteer for this mission."

Trying to avoid gritting his teeth, while clenching his fists together behind his back, he almost hoped the warmaster would keep him close by. Sneaking nigh alone into an enemy base was not the way he would have preferred to start a battle, let alone a war.
It was a good plan. It was just that if he died, his genious and potential would be lost.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

"We must infiltrate at night. Although my skills are second to none Reinal would not be able to infiltrate at daytime like I can and if we must go in in a 'flanking' manuever than I wouldnt be able to help him along. As for the Dark Eldar I am sure your weak forms should be able to hide you long enough for me to complete the objectives." He added an extra bit of venom to his last comment to the Eldar.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: Yeah I know but in Dirge's post he was talking to my char and called him an Eldar. It's been edited now though so it's no longer an issue.))

Hrex excused himself then left walking down the corridor and saying friendly greetings to about half the Cultists he passed; all the better for his popularity. Once he reached his quarters he set down his staff and after a few moments of muttering incantations it lit up and he got a flood of information. He had set this basic charm to make sure there were no obvious rebellious attitudes in the senior staff. As he expected there was nothing out of the ordinary and, apart from being slightly miffed at being unable to read the Eldar's or the Ork's minds very well, he was pleased. Suddenly he felt a psychic message flow through the spell and gasped. Unfortunately the magic he had used was so simple he only caught a small part of it. It had been between Lucifer and Zek. All he was able to glean from it was the feeling of great distrust for the Dark Eldar and for a few moments Hrex contemplated confronting them about it but decided against it. He simply decided to keep quiet about it and maybe keep a closer eye on the strange, yet no doubt powerful Xenos. . .


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

"A night assault would indeed serve our purposes well." Reinal agreed, seemingly unfazed by Lucifers disparagement, "The psychological impact of an attack during night would be greater than on conducted during the day. My only worry is that the senior commanders may not be in convened at the base during the night, complicating the decapitation. To counter this I recommend a small diversion, not one large enough to merit the deployment of the guard but large enough to ensure that their commanders will all be present; perhaps a few cultists could spark a riot. As to the Captain's concerns about our abilities, I think that we will be able to complete our objectives satisfactorily."

As he spoke Reinal secretly pitied the Captain, despite Lucifer's vast advantage in experience it was Reinal's battle plan that was being implemented. To the younger Raptor, Lucifer seemed too bent on slaughter and wanton slaying; he either failed to grasp or ignored out of hand the value of psychological and unconventional warfare, a critical weakness in any who would command. In Reinal's experience, the Powers valued results just as much and frequently more than they valued slaughter.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''Send some heretics and cultists to start a riot and when the senior commanders arive, you kill them. and yes a strike from 2 falnks would be a disaster for the guardsmen but remember capture 9 of them alive for the sorcerers.'' He then heard unfamiliar footsteps and turned very fast only to se Da Git walking towards them.
''So you are awake too, I thougth you was going to sleep away the whole battle.'' He laughed when he said it.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer shifted, "On that point I can take care of the commanders myself. Although some would see it as easy and the right choice to kill them all in one hit, to pick them off one by one would not only cause confusion but the utmost terror. I have been following the credos of my legion since before many of your ancestors even walked the galaxy, if we must use more than one force let me kill the commanders and the others deal with the rest. Let me kill them, it will save time and valuable resources and add to the psychological warfare and if there is one thing I and my legion are good at it is that. Send me in a little earlier and I will deal with them myself and make sure that the men within the base will be screaming in terror, after all I was blessed by Nighthaunter himself. To settle another matter I won't get caught, I never do. As for the eldar and Reinal I am not so sure, but I never get caught." 

He turned to the warmaster and hated that he had to do this instead of just killing them all outright, "Lord let me in early before the other two forces go in. I have the most experience in these matters. The psychological impact would be enormous and bring more men into your fold, more men for you to control and do with what you will and to obey your every order. Take my advice." He waited for the Warmaster's word. Either way he would carry out his plans and either way he would enter the base earlier than the other two forces, he just wanted the whelps to believe he was on their side.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Grinning, Da Git rasped, "Nah, wouldn't miss a good fight fer anyting."
Picking a harmless parisite off his arm, he then asked, "So, what we doin'?"


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''You make very good sense Lucifer and i know what ever i say you will go in earlier so I must let you go earlier so you wont ruin nay plans. And yes i know you were blessed by Nighthaunter himself so I know you wont get caugth. But try to terrorise them as much as possible.''


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Mordeth was surprised the warmaster understood anything at all of what Lucifer had said. He himself could barely make out the meaning that he wanted to lead the attack. Well, let him. Hopefully the fool would die horribly.

"Well, anyway, tell me when the attack will find place. In the meantime, I will retreat from your presence." and with a flourished bow towards the warmaster and a mocking nod to Luficer, he and his retainer calmy walked towards the armory... or where he believed it was, at least. Hopefully he would find a map...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer bowed graciously, "I am grateful lord, I will leave at once." He turned and strode out of the bridge towards his quarters. He took his helmet off revealing a beautiful face the only thing telling of his sadistic nature was the cold look in his arctic eyes. He silently went over the floorplans of the base in his mind memorizing every detail in the speed of a man who had done it an infinite amount of times. Once he was confident that he could pull it up at moments notice he put his helm back on and walked out of his room.

Once he made his way to the teleportation chamber he said a prayer to the spirit of his primarch and waited. He hated teleportation, brought him to close to the stupid chaos gods, but it was necessary. A bright greenflash blinded him and when he opened his eyes he was in the mountains outside of the Gaurd Base. He quickly made his way out of the mountains and stopped just before the invisible killzone of the base defenses. _Large killzone_, he thought, _good very good but not good enough_.

He slithered toward the base wall watching the red lines of tracer lasers as he moved. He hit the wall and crouched, window two hundred yards up, that was his entrance. He stuck his claws into the wall and crawled up the wall toward the window. As he was about to pull himself in a gaurdsmen stuck his head out, "Nah it's nothin Derk, damned clouds are overhead, bout to rain i spose. Good thing we are a bout to be relieved, where are those fuggers?" Lucifer had frozen, he was two feet away and the man hadnt even noticed him, _I am a god_. He smiled. When he could no longer hear the man's steps he pulled himself in. The two gaurdsmen were sitting around a loader for one of the walls artillery pieces. "I got to take a piss." one got up and strode off. He stood up and grabbed the other, pulling him to the darkest corner and enveloping him in fear. 

He knew that the power to the wall's defenses would be somewhere toward the base, he had been in bases of this type before. He wanted to know something else though. He opened up his outside voxcaster and his voice came out like the beautiful flow of a poison, "Where is the communication grid?" When the soldiers that were to relieve the other two arrived they saw two bleeding bodies hanging in the cables from the roof, the electricity having contracted their muscles, and their limbs making an eightpointed star the words Ave Dominus Nox carved into their heads.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Result:

The two guards quickly ran out of the room only to bump into a commissar. They told the Commissar everything, who then relayed the information to the base. As a result every single base began to send out patrols. There was fear among the Imperial Guard, there moral had drop even further down. They only thing keeping them thinking straight was the commissars. Several Leman Russ Battle Tanks were sent on patrols. A Valkyrie came down and dropped several Storm Troopers who also began to search the area. There was some technical problems with the Sentinels and they couldn’t be sent out until all the repairs where done.

Sophie:

Sophie had just gotten into her power armour when Canoness Lisa Siziren appeared in front of her squad and several other Battle Sisters. “Sisters, the Imperial Guard have been hit by the forces of Chaos. We believe that they are cultist. You will be sent in a Valkyrie so you can quickly be redeployed in case if there is another attack. Emperor be with you sisters.” said Canoness Lisa Siziren. Sophie and her fellow sisters made there way to the Valkyrie. Once they were all inside it’s engines came to life and they made there way to the sky.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek stepped onto the hanger deck, _Azaulathis_ growling and scrabbling on the edges of his mind. His personal battleship, the _Stormrider_, would have been much more pleasing on this mission, but the Fates had been specific. The _Stormrider_ would stay on Ire until the mission was over. His Rubric marines, and acolyte followers, would look after her nicely. 

The landings would commence shortly, he hoped. Zek disliked the constant monotony of the ship's realspace engine. He preferred the endless cacaphony of the Warp, or his own sorcery.

_Azaulathis_ growled softly. The ancient weapon agreed.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer laughed sadistically as he finally killed the last techpriest in the sentinal hanger bay. The base was on high alert, it mattered not though. He made his way through the hangar and then through a small corridor which led him to an access tunnel. He popped open the hatch and snaked his way toward the bases's power source. The HUD on his visor was telling him it was one hundred yards away. He would have to use the corridors from now on. He plopped out of the tunnel and landed lithely on the floor. He stopped as a group of stormtroopers came toward him, "What was that?" one asked, "I dont know." said the other.

They didnt know what hit them. Within three seconds the six man squad was torn to pieces and splattered all over the corridor. Lucifer quickly made his way toward the blastdoors that marked the core room. _How to get in_, he thought. He got an idea and rapped on the doors, and then shot up to the ceiling and waited. Two battle servitors walked out, searching. He crawled on the cieling until he was right above them and with one swipe cut off both heads. He snaked his way into the core room. The adepts were mewling in a corner, _a little fun_, he thought before he proceeded to cut them to pieces. He walked over to the panel that controlled the reactor that powered the base and punched in some ancient codes he had ripped from one of the adepts. The cooling system shut off and the reacor shut down. He pulled out his bolt pistol and shot the panel to hell and tore out all the wires in sight. The warning klaxons that had been on went silent and all the lights and security systems in the base went silent. 

He had pulled up as much information as possible on the Guard leaders and the surrounding Imperial Forces as possible before destroying the huge panel. _Now we are playing my game_, he thought as he made his way toward the bunkrooms where the closest commissar was most likely just waking up. As he neared the bunkrooms he kept getting closer and closer to the guardsmen that were running terrified up and down the corridors. One squad stopped right in front of him and didnt move, "Move quickly fools! For the Emperor!" he screamed at them. They nodded and ran past him, _idiotic maggots_, he thought. As he got closer he could hear the vox traffic going back and forth. Battle Sisters en route in valkyrie, stormtroopers on recon and base on alert alpha. _Perfect_, he thought, _they are terrified_. Just before he blew the panel he had kept one of the then skinless adepts alive and posted him in front of a camera and sent out a broadcast of the adept, drenched in his blood and his muscles visible, gibbering and pleaing for help. Halfway throught the broadcast he had taken the adept into the dark and proceeded to torture him so that the base would hear his screams and cries for salvation.

As of now the screens all over the base showing that horrifying video were the only things playing and on. It was on a loop and so was playing constantly, more terror. He had pulled himself into a repair tunnel and had made it to the bunkrooms. He could hear the commissar bellowing out orders for resolve and every now and then the occasional crack of a laspistol as he killed the cowards. By the time Lucifer was out of the tunnel and in the rooms there was only the commissar and five guardsmen left, all with their backs turned to him. They were trying to fix the lightswitch with the commissar yelling at them. Lucifer silently crept up behind them and grabbed the commissar, pulling him into the tunnel. The next time the commissar was seen he was stumbling toward a stormtrooper squad, weezing and naked. His skin had glyphs, sigils and wards carved into his skin, he was bleeding out and he had been scalped. As the commissar stumbled toward them he tripped and fell and died from lack of blood, behind him on a large screen the hideous video was playing.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Hrex Tzarls sat a few metres away from Zek, his eyes mesmerised by the crystal orb on the end of his staff which was slowly rolling on the spot and glowing many colours. Every few moments he would let out a gasp or a giggle for he had tuned the power of his staff to pick up on the emotions of the people on the planet below and found their terror very amusing. Many commanders of Chaos usually thought of Hrex as useless and weak when they first met him but that was far from the truth. The fact was that despite his youth he was a very powerful Sorcerer thanks to two important reasons; first of all was that the actual reason for his lack of strength was that he was concentrating most of his physical prowess into his staff. The other reason was that each and every day Hrex would take a cultist into his quarters with news that he had been chosen to fulfil a special objective for Tzeentch, what actually happened was the poor mortal had his soul ripped from his body and once again fed into the staff. While Hrex was well aware that he was still no match compared to warriors such as Zek or Rethalor it still ment he was a force to be reckoned with on the battlefield.
"Hey Zek," Laughed Hrex "you gotta see... err hear... err feel what's going on down there. It's mayhem! Of course when we release the Daemons it's gonna get a whole lot worse. . ."


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

A few minutes after Lucifer left Reinal too entered the teleport chamber and arrived in the forest around the base. There he was able to watch as Lucifer made his initial assault. From his vantage point behind the trees, Reinal was furious. "Imbicile" he thought as he saw the wantonness of Lucifer's attack. But still he had a job to do, seeing the Valkyrie in the distance, he had a pretty good idea what that meant. Reinforcements were coming, guardsmen at best, sisters most likely and marines at worst. In any case that represented a problem. Jetting into the air thankful for the the quieted motors he had installed, he alighted on the roof a building over looking the landing field. 

Drawing his weapons, he moved quickly to the large auspex array nearby. Seeing two Stormtrooper guards on his helmet's auspex, he took one's head off with a bolt from his plasma pistol. After seeing his comrade decapitated, the second looked in every direction for the source of the attack, every direction but up. Leaping down from his building Reinal plunged his power sword down through through the guard's helmet before he could finish raising the alarm.

Holstering his plasma pistol Reinal again took to the sky but only to the roof of the array. Once there, he placed several melta bombs in the largest concentrations of antennas and dishes. Finished with that he sheathed his sword and drew his pistol and fired three times into the floor, opening a large hole in it. While the techpriests were still frightened by this occurrence, Reinal threw two frag grenades into the control room. After they detonated he leaped down and finished off the techpriest who still clung to life. With that finished he placed melta bombs and krak grenades on the control lecterns. 

Satisfied with his work he raised the warmaster and Lucifer on the vox. "Warmaster, the charges are set on the Auspex array. But we've got reinforcements on the way. It's a Valkyrie, that probably means sisters." 

Waiting until the Valkyrie was on final approach to the landing strip, Reinal triggered the detonation just as the shuttle was about to be above the array. The blast sent a plume of fire into the sky, right into the face of the Valkyrie's pilot scorching the canopy of the flight deck and sending debris to batter the shuttle's wings and engines. Satisfied that he had spooked them enough Reinial drew his weapons and made ready to repel the assault.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As Lucifer finished hanging another commissar from a lamp post with a dirty piece of wire he heard Reinal's voice over the vox,_"Warmaster, the charges are set on the Auspex array. But we've got reinforcements on the way. It's a Valkyrie, that probably means sisters."_ He left and vaulted to the tank hangar bay where the next commissar was, only one more after that one. He watched like a hawk as one of the Leman Russ tanks returned from a patrol to fuel up. As the driver poked his head out Lucifer let out a horrifying scream that was magnified through his vox and shot toward the tank, taking the man's head. He flew around in the tank bay and eventually beheaded the next commissar. It felt good to kill like that, he would relish the coming battle. One more commissar, and that one was waiting for the sisters to arrive. He voxed Reinal, _*"Bask in the terror that only a true god can unleash little one."*_

He could see Reinal by the antenna arrays as he lept toward the landing pad. The valkyrie had made a crash landing and the sisters were running out. He saw the commissar, the last link in a now broken chain. He stopped on the main bunker and pulled out his pistol, one shot one kill. The commissar's head popped like a cherry and Lucifer let out a shriek of joy as he let his jet pack off of its silencers and cannoned across the landing area, the terrified guardsmen shrieking and running from him. His job was done now he could toy with the sisters.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophie

The guardsmen began to run away. With the Commissars dead the Guardsmen were broken. Thus it was up to the sisters to restore order. The first order of business was to find the enemy and eradicate them. Sophie hub managed to pick up a single of a chaos space marine. Using her jet pack she jump high in the air and tried to land right on top of the Chaos Space Marine which would knock him back and would allow her to easily finish the traitor off. Yet she was still surprise to see the forces of chaos here.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer could feel the Sister closing in on him and activated his armor's cloaking system. He disappeared in a puff of black smoke. Twisting in the air he vaulted behind her and cut the tubing in her jump pack with his power claws. As she fell to the ground he soared toward the gaurdsmen running around in confusion, only the vague outline of his body visible. Just as he dove toward the men he switched off the cloaking and shrieked as he caught a gaurdsman with the claws on his feet and ripped him in two. He decided he would continue doing this maneuver until the rest of the Warmaster's forces arrived, after all that sneaking around his body was craving open combat.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Seeing a sister leap towards Lucifer, Reinal decided that the elder marine could handle himself. Therefore he set his sights on the larger group of sister. From his rooftop he hurled two krak grenades at the clustered sisters and jetted towards the group. Spotting the one with the most rank stuff on her armor he gave her a blast from his plasma pistol and struck her head from her shoulders with his power sword. Turning from the headless sister Reinal bellowed a challenge and waded into them. 

Reminding himself of the needs of the sorcerers he counted the number of wounded. "Six still alive" he thought. The next three sisters he encountered had their arms lopped from their bodies. 

Activating his vox he hailed the warmaster and sorcerers "I've got nine live sisters here, leaking a bit but still kicking." Following this proclamation he relayed his coordinates and settled in to hold the position until the ritual could be completed.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek's armor absorbed the data. He breathed out, running his tongue over his fangs. He turned to the center of the room, where a circle of blood had been splattered. Ancient runes were drawn with exquisite care, and a half-dozen slaves, drained of blood, were piled uncerimoniously in the corner. He stood in the center, the Book of Zek opened in one hand, _Azaulathis_ in the other. 

A sound like ripping flesh sounded as he slammed the ancient demon weapon into the center of the circle, and Zek vanished in a plume of red-laced blackness.

A similar flash heralded his arrival on the planet. The sisters were on the ground in front of him, the Marine the warmaster had sent on his right. He stooped, holding the chin of the nearest sister in his gauntlet.

"Hello, my pretty." he said quietly, and began to read from the opened book of sorcery.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophie fell on the ground hard. As she got up she saw her second in command get killed. It filled her with rage; she wanted to kill them all. She didn’t want to die. She wanted to become better at killing them. She wanted to change her self to become better. Seeing the Sorcerer appearing next to her sisters Sophie fired several plasma shots at the Sorcerer using her plasma pistol. At the same time she ran towards him getting ready to strike him down with her power sword. She wouldn’t not let her sisters be used in some kind of twisted ritual of chaos.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer could see the sister he had dropped charging the ancient sorceror. He paused in his wanton slaughter of the guardsmen and, perched like a bird of prey upon the top of bunker, thought about his current options. He could warn the Thousand Son but that would be a waste of his time, surely the sorceror could sense the sister's hate fueling her and would react accordingly. He jumped off the roof and flew toward the last heavy weapon position near him and tore the men apart. He picked up the sergeant and flew to the tank hangar bay that had collapsed due to his earlier ministrations and landed on the metal frame of the huge blast doors. He crouched there, toying with the screaming sergeant, and watched the sorceror do his work.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek sensed the sister running at him. Pivoting aside, he reached a leg out, tripping the woman. 

"See how the playthings donate themselves to my work?" he asked the closest Sister, who spat at him, glaring. He resolved to kill her next...


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Seeing the crazed sister charging towards Zek, Reinal knew that he could not let her interfere with the ritual. Interposing himself between the Seraph and the sorcerer, he parried the sister's power sword with his own. As the energy from the weapon's crackled between them he brought the crossed blades down between them he saw something in her eyes, a desire for power. 

_We might be able to use this one_ he thought. Reversing his pistol he struck the sister across the jaw.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: @Dirge: Did you just kill me? Isn't that god modding?))


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

((OOC: Sorry, I thought that was just a random Game Master character. I'll edit.))

((Done, sorry again!))


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Battle Result ((OOC: this will fix everyone post unless you guys changed it again when I was posting))

As Sophie fell to the ground again she got back up quickly and once again charged the Sorcerer. Yet this time her attack was block by Reinal. He quickly countered attack by hitting Sophie in the jaw with his pistol. The result causes her to fall on the ground. Shaking her head she began to push herself back up.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The sergeant was dead, he had tossed him to the ground and continued to watch. A loud horn sounded and he turned his head to see what it was. He opened up a channel to Zek and the whelp, _"Hurry up reinforcements are coming. Reinal meet at the northern gate if you want to prove yourself." _The sorceror would be safe in this closed off courtyard but the damned sister was still up. He lept from the frame and shot toward the sister all four limbs reaching out to grab her. He plucked her from the ground and carried her across the base, his jets screaming, and dropped her into the smoldering tank bay thinking the drop would kill her. She fell on a huge pile of rubble which saved her. He had misjudged but left her to her own plight and shot toward the northern gate. 

As he landed on the battlements the Imperials just stood there watching him. One walked up to him and they all bent their knees, _"We will serve you Lord of Terror." _Lucifer smiled fiendishly, _"Man the battlements and fire upon your brothers when they are in range, the Warmaster will be here soon and you don't want to disappoint im do you?" _Their leader shook his head and the traitors rushed to do what he told them. They were barely a hundred strong, not nearly enough to hold the gate and would die within two minutes at most. He stood watching the guard reinforcements make their way toward the base and waited for the whelp to join him.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

"Continue the ritual," Reinal voxed to Zek, "I'll handle this one." Looking down at the prostrate sister as she attempted to rise, he stamped down on the blade of her sword and fired a plasma bolt into her sidearm. 

Her blade now broken and her pistol destroyed, Renal moved his foot to her torso. Forcing her down to the ground, he aimed his pistol at he head. "You wish power," he said, "power to save the rest of your sister?"


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek placed _Azaulathis_ point-down on the nearest Sisters' neck, pressing slowly. She broke the stubborn silence the sisters had been in, screaming. The demon weapon sucked her blood with a timeless thirst, draining her in less then thirty seconds. The corpse fell to the ground, desiccated. The remainder gasped, and Zek moved to the next one.

After the remaining seven, the last one attempted to fight him. She pulled a wicked knife from her armor, slashing wildly. Zek stepped inside the attack, pulling the woman close to him.

"Dance for me, precious." he said quietly. The sister's eyes took on a horrified stare as Zek's magics pulled her body away from him, then threw it onto the point of _Azaulathis_. He released her from the spell, letting her feel the sword drink her blood.

She fell from the end, and Zek stabbed _Azaulathis_ into the ground, the blood spilling from the tip to form a rough circle, the center of which began to crack as reality rent itself apart. A purple glow began to seep into the materium, as Zek's master sent his minions to aid the warhost.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

It was true she wanted power, the power to save the rest of her sisters. For far too many times she watch them die. Where was the God Emperor? Even after facing several devastating defeats she still remained loyal. So why did he give her nothing but silence. “Yes, I wish for power. I wish to save…” but before she could finish the sentence the last sister fell. The portal opened. “Yes I wish to save them.” said Sophie with her will now broken. She was unsure what to do, what to believe in.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer shook his head as the guns on the wall roared into life. _"Whelp..." _he muttered as he found he was finished waiting for the the young ignorant raptor. With a scream his jet pack came to life and he fired toward the advancing imperial lines, he turned his cloaking device on and began to dive amonges the advancing men and armor, killing as he went and dropping their torn parts amongst the troops. This was true power, he was an engine of chaos and although he loathed to admit it, he did enjoy the chaos powers that had been bestowed upon him by his primarch. He was the lord of fear and terror and he flew across the Imperial lines on wings of fire screaming as he killed, his visage like a daemon straight from the pits of hell.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

"Zek," Reinal said to the sorcerer "stay, teach her, she wishes to learn." Jetting off to the battlements he cried to the approaching guardsmen, "Soldiers, hear me. Those who repressed you are no more. The commanders who neglected you are dead, the commissars who killed your friends are dead. You do not need to die, you do not need to watch your friends die. Throw down your weapons, join us and free your world."

As Lucifer hewed his way through them and the daemons charged from the front. The newly arrived troops, faced with their own deaths knew fear. Reinal's words offered them another option. Those in the reach of his voice cast down their weapons. Leaping into the air he landed among them and bid them man the defenses alongside their comrades.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer was now laughing hysterically as he slaughtered the men beneath him. He let his laughter be heard through his external vox and it only added to the screams his armor and jet pack were making as he flew around. The whelp had finally arrived and turned more of the men but there were still many more in the armor of tanks that were feeling more faithful. He dove toward a Sentinal and ripped out its power core and dropped it on a leman russ as it went critical and exploded. The tank's gun was crippled and wen it tried to shoot it blew itself up. A haze had covered his mind and he was in full swing now, every ability brought to the fore, "Come Reinal! Are you afraid to fly around these fools?! Fight like a true son of the skies!" He tore into the side of a chimera and threw two frags in, killing the men inside. He lept off the ground and shot toward another squad of men.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: @BlackApostleVihelm" Try to tone down your character a bit. I mean right now he seems as strong as Primarch, if not stronger. What's the point of the rp if you just kill everything so easily?))


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Leaping towards the enemy armor, Reinal placed one of his krak grenades above the magazine of the nearest Leman Russ. As it went off the ammunition caused a huge secondary explosion. Sliding under another one he placed krak below its magazine. The explosion sent this one flying into the air and landed on the top of an approaching chimera and the head touched off the round in its chamber destroying the transport. 

"Are we having fun yet?" he voxed to Lucifer.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: ok sorry if that's what it seems like, wasnt meant to be primarch wise and i dont think he is as he has been around since before the heresy and these are supposedly weak moral troops. hope this is better

Lucifer smiled," Indeed brother." He lept to where Reinal was. "The fire is too heavy here we must push our way back to where the daemons have met the imperials if we wish to fight another day."


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek turned from the sight of the rip of reality, looking at the young Sororitas. He smacked his lips. He'd never "taught" before. The ways of the sorcerer were simple. Knowledge is power. Guard it well. He breathed out, walking in a slow circle around the Sister. _Azaulathis_ hissed quietly as he passed it over her, immolating the purity seals and melting the devotional icons into the terrifying eight-pointed star. 

"Well, young one, listen closely, for the words of Chaos are not spoken in multitudes, but single lines carrying great strength." he began.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophie had one last question on her mind. She wanted to know why. "Tell me did you once serve the Imperium and the Empe... If so what made you leave. What made you see the point of view that you see now. Like me did you devote your entire life and all he gave you was silence?" ask Sophie as she laid on the ground trying to get back up.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

"Indeed", Reinal answered. Leaping into the air he landed next to Zek and the Sororitas. "The battle rages, lessons will have to wait. We will need you on the battlements, we should try to convince the last of the Guard to lay down arms."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer landed next to Reinal. He listened to the sister's question, "Ah a new acolyte for the son of magnus. Go ahead brother, tell her how her emperor betrayed us so long ago." He pulled off his helm and spat on the ground.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

"There was a time when I served the false emperor. For decades I served him and fought his enemies. But over time I realized that all the chaplains were telling me was to kill and to die. Learning, understanding, questioning; all these were deemed heresy. And never did I hear from this allegedly god-emperor. I decided that I would no longer serve where I was to live in forced ignorance. Since I pledged loyalty to the powers I have learned much of the universe and gained power."


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"For what have I spent my entire life doing. Just worshiping a false Emperor? All my prayers and devotion just for nothing? How could I have been so blind? Tell me about the Gods you Worship. When you devote your life to them, how do they answer you? Do they give you nothing more then daemons or is there more to them. I wish to know more." said Sophie as she finally got on her feet. Her weapons had been destroyed. Yet she was in no condition to fight.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer smiled cruelly showing the sister his beautiful face, "Indeed ignorance is what the Emperor forces us into. I on the other hand tasted his betrayal first hand as did my legion. We were told to be what we became, my primarch was ordered by his father to become the daemon he became, to terrorize his enemies. Our legion was fear incarnate but we were looked on with distaste by some of our legion brothers," He spat again to emphasize, "He then turned his back on us and ordered us to stand trial, my lord, my primarch was humiliated by the one who's love he sought! We fought for him on every battlefield, my men died for him, I bled for him and what did my legion and I get in return?! Nothing! Nothing but disgust from our peers, so we turned to the only one who deserved that loyalty, who understood us....Horus."

His eyes gleamed as he remembered past glories and battles, "And then at our height he died, our primarch was killed by an assassin who we tracked down and tortured endlessly........the Emperor asks for you to give up everything for him, in return for nothing." He got a far away look on his face as he reminisced about his long past. He put his helm back on and flexed the power claws in his gauntlets and toes in preparation, yes he would see the Imperium burn, and he would start with this world.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

"Not only your own Legion, brother." spat Zek. "My own Legion was attacked on our own homeworld by the Emperor's Space Wolves chapter. Our pain was grievous, and we have spent ten thousand years fighting the Long War. Our revenge will be complete when the Emperor is finally cast down as the false god he is."

He sheathed his sword, closing the fat book around his waist. He reached past the group, patting a demon on the shoulder as it exited the warp rift.

"My children, the patrons of Tzeentch. Tzeentch is the God I serve, little one. He listens, unlike the Corpse God of man. He has sent aid, responding to my pleas through the warp."

He gestured with his arms, indicating his massive, armored form.

"And he grants power unheard of." he finished Bluish lightning crackled around his armor.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophie now knew the truth. The Emperor who she had once served was nothing more then rotting corpses. Nothing more then a way of the Inquisition to keep there power. She wanted revenge. She wanted to kill them and free her sisters. “Chaos is the only true path. I devote and pledge myself to chaos. I will no longer just watch as my comrades are killed for no reason.” said Sophie as she took a few steps towards her former 2nd in command. She picked up her power sword and plasma pistol up. “What do we do now? It’s only a matter of time before the Imperial Navy gets the authority to do an orbital strike here.” said Sophie as she dragged the power sword. Her arm was still badly wounded from the fight.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Hrex hurried over to where the miniature meeting was going on, followed closely by nine cultists armed with lasguns.
"Wow," he said as he gazed at the Warp portal, "I could never manage a feat like that... But I could grow on it!" Suddenly a plume of energy erupted out of his staff and slammed into the portal. On the way down in a shuttle he had been preparing his energies for this spell and now it caused the portal to bulge and expand. With a deafening crack it opened a whole extra couple of metres and with a loud squawk a Lord of Change burst through.
"Wonderful. A Greater Daemon and an extra few days with a stable portal. I think I've done my job." Laughed Hrex. He turned to see Sophie and appeared to notice her for the first time. "Oooh a heretical Sister. This is a first sight for me. The names Hrex Tzarls by the way, but you can call me Hrex." He grinned cheekily before suddenly hitting her hard in her injured arm with his staff. For an instant it sizzled with intense fire and then the pain was gone, the injury with it. . .


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''Every one full attack while the guard is in disorder'' Rethalor yelled while he was charging shooting att a squad of guardsmen killing 5 of them. He then saw thet the sorcerers portal had opened and out if it came a Lord of change he laughed.
''Your end is att hand surender to choas and you will perhaps be spared'' He yelled to hte guardsmen.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophie watch as another Chaos Sorcerer appeared. He said several words and cast a new spell. The result was the warp portal became even bigger and a greater daemon came fourth. Then the Chaos Sorcerer made his way to her. He then introduced himself as Hrex. Yet before Sophie could respond Hrex assaulted her injured arm with his staff. The pain was horrible yet it quickly ended and Sophie raised her arm getting ready to cut him down. Yet she realized that her arm had been healed and she lowered it. “Umm… Thanks” said Sophie feeling naive. Hearing another Chaos Space Marine ordering everyone to finish off the remaining guard Sophie moved to the front line to prove herself. The chaos space marine then give the guard two options. Either surrender or die. This was her chance to prove herself. “Guardsmen, hear me. Do not be blind. Open your eyes. I devoted my life to the Emperor and all he gave me was silence. I saw my fellow sister killed. All cause they were unable to open there eyes. Do not make the same mistake as them. What had the Emperor done for you? He has ask you to do one thing and that one thing is die for him. Yet Chaos has come to save you. Your own brothers have open there eyes and joined us. Do not force us to kill you. Join us and be free.” yelled Sophie as she walk closer to the last remaining loyal Guard line. The guards were unsure what to do. They were scared; there own men had turned on them. Daemons were slowly making there way to them and now the last living sister had joined chaos. The captain laid down his lasgun and power sword. “We choose to be free.” said the captain.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

"Weaklings, all of them. Worth nothing more than cannon fodder." Lucifer said to Zek. "Too bad we will need all of them to take on the Sisters and Astartes." He looked around for a moment, "Where is that bastard Eldar?" He walked over to the Warmaster, "Lord permission to scout ahead and see if the sisters and astartes are reacting."


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

"The Sisters perhaps. The Astartes, while not to be underestimated, have grown weak and lax in their ministrations. They will have little impact on our forces." replied Zek. He stroked the pommel of his sword, soothing the demon inside. It raged and scrabbled at the corners of his mind, howling in hatred of the men they had spared.

_Soon, my very old friend._


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

While Lucifer waited for the Warmaster to answer his question he opened up a vox to Zek, "Where is the Eldar? He has not been present yet, that fool is up to something, I know it." He shifted nervously and flexed his claws.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''Permision granted Lucifer.'' Rethalor the walked to the captain. ''So you chosed to join chaos, a smart idea.'' He too noticed that he did not see the eldar on the battlefield.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer bowed and set off toward where the Sister's Convent was. It didn't take that long at all to reach it, maybe ten minutes, and when he did he hunkered down in the trees outside it. It was beginning to get light outside now for morning was near and he would easily be seen without his cloaking device fixed. He scanned the huge Chapel that was the convent and found a small niche for him to hide in till night again. He got up and sprinted halfway and then vaulted into the air. He landed on a small terrace and found a dust covered window. He cut it out and squezzed himself inside, _an attic?_ he thought,_hhhmmmm this will work._ He opened his chestplate and pulled out the cloaking device. He closed his armor and set the device down on a crate. He walked over to the shaft of an elevator that apparently led up here, although it looked as though no one had been up here in years. He brought up the schematics for the Chapel on his HUD and located where the key points were to set another pair of eyes and watch. 

He voxed the Warmaster, _*"Lord the Sisters are not mobilizing to move out, but they are mobilizing for an attack on their base. They will not send out their troops at night again but it will be morning soon and you can expect a small but bigger force than last time. I will take out key points in the building and then move on to the Astartes."*_ He set to work repairing his device which took the better part of two hours. Once it was repaired he set it back in his armor, he really didnt need it because of the chaos blessing he had recieved from his primarch, but old habits died hard. He walked over to the empty shaft and climbed down. His first objective would be the long range comms room.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

(OOC: Hey. Very very very sorry, but I don't have any internet at home, and have simply not had the time to use the schools computer... I have non-existent breaks... usually i borrow a friends internet, as i got the chance to do now. xD I'm back again now )

IC: "DAMN YOU!" Mordeth screamed to his stupid retainer. "IDIOT! IMBECILE! LOWLY MAGGOT!!! I TOLD YOU TO WAKE ME!!!" In a rare streake of foolishness, most likely planted in his mind by his enemies, he had decided to sleep a while before the battle, telling his retainer to wake him.

"But, my lord, somebody beat me down, an-" the excuse ended in a groan of pain as Mordeth hit him in the stomach, then kneed him, sending him sprawling. 

"The next time you make such a mistake, I MIGHT FORGET YOUR USE AND LET THE CHAOS BRUTES USE YOU FOR SPORT!!" 
He walked briskly out of the room, kicking the retainer in the head as he passed him.

5 minutes later he was on the ground, walking towards the warmaster and the men who surrounded him, noticing with some awe the deamons all around them.
"My most humble excuses, warmaster, my retainer got knocked down and so he did not wake me as he should." 
'And I have my suspicions as to whom might be responsible...' he thought.

OOC: Can someone take the blame, or honour, for knocking down my man?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: I will take the blame all the way, after all Lucifer hates you lol


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophie made her way to the warmaster. She knelled down in a sign of respect and loyalty. “Warmaster I have valuable Intel on the Sisters base. Yet I suggest we do retreat for now. Imperial Navy will be ready to do an orbital bombardment of this entire area within a standard hour. I suggest we retreat somewhere safe or quickly speared out. Once that is done I would like to lead a strike force to kill the Canoness and thus throwing the sisters into confusion.” said Sophie as she waited for the warmaster response.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''Where could we retreat, for i now if we scatter we wont se you or the guardsmen without Space amrines re-inforcment'' Rethalor said and started to think fast whre they could go.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek stepped around the former Battle Sister, a blood and dirt-flecked holoslate in his hand.

"My lord, if I may. I have recovered topographical data of the area. This slate informs me of a cave system not far from here. It is possible to shield our warriors from the Navy's wrath."


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophie knew about the tunnels. They were unstable and could collapse during the bombardment. Yet there were still Imperial transports still operational that they could take a large amount of the troops back to where the chaos space marine had come from. "My Lord, the tunnels are unstable and may collapse during the bombardment. It would seal us off and may even kill us. Yet there are still several Imperial transports that are operational including some Valkyrie that we could use to evade the bombardment." said Sophie as she continued to kneel down.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer opened vox communication, _"You guys have a problem. The Sisters of Battle are moving out toward your position as we speak. I overheard the cannonness talking of an orbital bombardment, my guess is they will wait for the bombardment to commence and then clean up the waste. I have sabotaged many of their systems so by the time they are gone and out of the monastary it will be up in flames. I am moving on to the Astartes stronghold."_ He lept off of the gargoyle he was perched on and soared off toward where the Astartes Stronghold was located.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Mordeth listened to what Lucifer said with sinking heart. It seemed he would have to fight an even battle.
"Well, well, nobody said taking this world would be easy..." he said while rolling his eyes, and a small smile playing on his lips, for even though he hated fighting when he might lose, bloodshed was the very core in his people.
"Anyway, I would suggest we make a decision quickly. Being blown to bits while Luficer is having all the fun does not exactly appeal to me. Not in the slightest."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Hmmm." thought Hrex, "I suggest we strike at the Sisters base as quickly as possible. By sending a first wave of Daemons we could throw them into confusion just before we strike and I'm sure the Canoness will hesitate her bombardment if it means destroying herself as well. Just incase of the likely situation that she decides to go ahead anyway I think it would be wise to send our ship up in space on a suicide mission towards the Planetary Defence Laser. By now most of our soldiers have landed so we wouldn't lose that many and I'm sure that we will still inflict a great deal of damage upon it and at the very least slow down its firing for a few hours. What do you think Warmaster?" Explained the eager Sorcerer. . .


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

"So, you suggest that we throw away our men on a plan that will most likely do nothing but buy us some time? and that is IF we can stop the bombardement?" Mordeth said in a surprised tone.
"Hrex, I like your thinking!" he said after a few seconds thought, with a broad smile playing on his lips.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer landed on a rock outcropping that was near the Astartes Stronghold. He perched there and let his armor's systems sweep over the area in front of him, looking for anything hidden. There at the bottom of the south wall, a grating to let the liquid waste out from their plasma reactor. He quickly made his way towards it and quietly tore it open. He pulled himself in and made his way into the stronghold's plasma reactor room. He popped another grating off and pulled himself out. 

a techmarine and three techadepts were at the far corner. He stuck is claws in the wall and cawled up to the cieling where he watched them for awhile, monitering their movements. They were apparently fixing something becuase he heard the techmarine tel the adepts something and they left in a bustle. Now was his chance. He crawled along the cieling until he was right above the techmarine and then dropped, his claws extended, right on his back. The huge warrior wailed from the pain and fought to throw Lucifer off his back. 

With a quick sweep he cut off the marine's head and the body dropped to the floor on its stomach. He picked up the marine's head and brought it up so he was looking at it face to face. He got lost in the helmet's curves and build to the point where he didnt here the battlebrother enter the room. The Atartes pulled out his bolt pistol and shot Lucifer's jet pack. It hit something that controlled when it turned on and off and he suddenly flew up uncontrollably in a tight corkscrew. He hit the cieling and flew toward the Plasma Reactor's outercasing and hit it with a loud BANG. 

His jetpack turned off as he hit a console and when he got up the astartes was flying towards him, chainsword raised. He let out a horrifying scream and lept at the astartes, parrying his chainsword and impaling him on his claws. The marine punched him in the face and probably would have sounded an alarm if he had his helmet on. Lucifer looked past him and saw that the core was leaking plasma onto the floor and he let go of the marine and rolled, cutting the tendons at his knees. the marine collapsed and continued to pummel his torso as he pulled it toward the leak. 

He dropped the marine in the pool of plasma and said, "Burn weakling." The reactor would shut down but still leak and soon the marine would be nothing but a burned shell. He bent over to watch the marine wreath in pain as he was slowly burned by the plasma puddle he was lying in. Lucifer took off his helm and smiled sadistically, "Traitor..." coughed the marine as his body dissolved beneath him. Lucifer still smiling said, "No not traitor, free man." and with that he put his helm back on and walked into the corridor that led to the rest of the stronghold, the screaming of the astartes fuelling his limbs.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''If we send the ship how the hell are we going to get out of here?'' Rethalor then turned to Hrex and Mordeth.
''Send the daemons and some heretical guardsmen to attack the sisters, we others are going to take some aircraft and evade the bombardment''


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophie

“Yes my lord” said Sophie as she got up and began to make her way towards the ship. As she did, she saw several Imperial fighter ships that began to open fire on them. This fighter planes couldn’t go into deep space. Thus if they took the transport ships and managed to get to chaos warship then they could escape and could once again return once again to the planet. “My lord I suggest we head back to the warship. There fighter plane will not be able to follow us. As for there larger ships they will be to busy bombarding the planet.” said Sophie as she got in a ship and powered it up.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Zek's book snapped open obediantly, flipping it's pages to the desired spell. 

"Ah...this will work nicely." said the sorcerer. He turned to a newly traitor Guard.

"Come here, plaything. Lord Zek has a use for you."

The Guardsman's eyes widened in panic as his limbs acted without order, bringing him close to the eldritch Marine. Zek's sword came up, cleaving him in twane. The blood hung in the air, floating in a constellation of death around the sorcerer.

"_Somnus_." said Zek, pointing _Azaulathis_' tip at the closest fighter. The craft wobbled, then fell from the sky, it's pilot dead. The sorcerer staggered slighty, it was hard for even him to influence others at such range. He stepped aboard a dropship, pleased with the havoc he had wrought.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Whatever is your desire my Lord." Hrex said to Rethalor, "I only suggested it as there is enough resources in the guard base alone to build a new ship, but you have made your decision, I will not intervene." He turned and walked briskly to his own ship which happened to be packed full of dozens of Tzeentch Cultists. Hrex was just overseeing the engines powering up when he had an idea.
"Warmaster," he broadcasted to Rethalor and hopefully to Lucifer as well though he wasn't certain if he got through, across the com, "Lucifer is still in the Astartes base, if we leave he would have no way to get up to the main ship. My ship is faster than the norm, If you wish I could do a quick driveby and pick him up. I doubt it would be to hard." As he spoke Hrex gazed out the window and grinned as he saw the army of Daemons sweep towards the Battle Sisters base. It wouldn't be long until they reached it. . .


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

"And it was such a delightful idea, too..." Mordeth mumbled as he got into the ship after the canoness.
"Ah, well, you can't have everything you want... before you have power."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Lucifer cursed as he heard Hrex's words. He couldnt send a long range com from here because the astartes would surely detect it and find him. But he also couldnt allow the stupid sorceror to blow his cover and show up knocking on the front door. He had already killed ten marines, all men who he believed to be high in the chain of command, and taken out the base's main power source. he knew that the astartes would be prepared though and knew that they had a back-up power source.

the last marine he had killed was the chaplain. the bastard had gotten him good with his crozius and now he had a rent in his gut plate that was filled with dried blood. it made him wince everytime he moved but he had had worse wounds before and he would live. the librarian was the last one he had to get rid of, the chapter master was out of the question because he was not present in the building for some unknown reason, so the next logical target was the chief librarian. 

he cautiously made his way through vents and access tunnels toward the librarium when he started to hear what sounded like daemonic screams. he quickened his pace until he was looking down into the librarium. he could see what had to be the chief librarian on he floor bleeding profusely from multiple wounds, Lucifer examined the body with practiced precision and knew the marine wouldnt make it. but the figure standing over the body, _who is that_, he thought. he dropped out of the vent and landed like a cat behind the figure. the figure ripped out the librarian's throat with his teeth and apparently revelled in the blood until it noticed Lucifer behind it.

it stood up and Lucifer realized it was a marine. he cocked his head to the side as he watched this thing before him. the marine's face was covered in blood but his orange eyes were what pierced Lucifer's thoughts. _"I...I..wa-wa-was told you would co-come for me."_ Lucifer didnt answer, his head still cocked to the side. The marine stood to his full height and Lucifer studied his armor, another librarian by the looks of it, _but what was is power?_ he asked himself. the marine's voice stopped wavering but was still cautious, _"I am Hades, and my power is that of death itself."_ _Ah_, now he knew who this was. _"Your brother, Judas, sends his regards."_

_*"How do you know Judas?"*_ asked Lucifer. He already knew the answer but wanted to get a feel for his new pet. The marine stiffened, _"He came to me with the answer to all questions, fear. At first i did not believe but soon i did, and now he has enslaved me to your will as your servant. I do not know what spell he wrought on me but I know I would have done it willingly,"_ the marine bent his head and kneeled, _"I am your's to command master. I was told you would teach me everything of fear, I am eager to learn."_ Lucifer smiled inside his helmet, _may the gods watch over you Judas.__* "Stand Hades. Tell me of your powers."*_. The marine stood and told him that his was a rare gift, that of pure darkness. he could meld it into whatever he wanted, an orange fire, a black cloud, purple lightning. all for different purposes, but there was one downside and that was that he was still learning. He also added that he had scored the highest in the scout classes. 

_Perfect_, thought Lucifer, _the perfect slave_. He opened a vox to Hrex, _*"Hrex. Pick me up now, I will be accompanied by my servant. Make it quick sorceror."*_As they made their way to the top of the fortress to wait for Hrex Lucifer said, _*"Come Hades, you have much to learn and I must see about helping you to deface and create your own armor and weapons."*_


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Hrex listened to Lucifer's message and motioned to the pilot.
"We'll be there in thirty seconds," He transmitted before lifting up his staff and channelling his energy into the ship. This caused all of the outside walls to temporarily become very reflective, like mirrors, which practically made it invisible as it reflected all of the sky around it. While the energy and the noise given off by the engines would still be noticed it would still help to conceal them.

Reaching the Astartes base Hrex saw that Lucifer did indeed have a servant with him and, still hovering, he had the hatch on the ship to opened up, revealing there location to them.
"Hurry!" Hrex called just as three Landspeeders locked on to his position and let loose a hail of missile fire spiralling towards them. . .


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hades jumped into the open hatch and brought his hand down to help Lucifer as a flurry of rockets hit the side of the ship but it's armor held true. Lucifer turned and smiled as he saw the landspeeders heading their way and flexed a claw in his left gauntlet. The AA guns in the fortress came to life and tore apart the lead landspeeder giving the other two time to get out of range. He lept like a predator into the ship and as they rocketed toward their destination he simply said _*"Boom..." *_and half of the fortress caved in as the core hit critical and imploded.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Rethalor entered the same ship as the Sister and Mordeth. He then opened a vox channel that every Chaos marine could hear.
''So now the Guard is destroyed, Lucifer how did your little trip to the Marine base go?''


----------

